

Ask HN: Is there a need for a (focused) startup advisory / help platform ? - vishalchandra

(addressed to startup founders who have not yet raised a Series A) What stage are you in with your product ? Can you share the following about your startup..<p>1. What are your top (upto ten) concerns or problems today ?<p>2. Can you list them in the order of:<p>--- i) impact<p>--- ii) priority timewise (what needs to be taken care of earlier)<p>3. If you could get a meeting with anyone you wanted, then who would you meet to help you solve each of these problems ?
======
vishalchandra
One approach is clarity.fm, though not as sure as to whether they are getting
enough traction.

